# How are her pattern lines???



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Just wanted to ask here how I did with Kiara's pattern lines. I had her shaved down before taking her to Cali to finish her quarantine so I had to do it from scratch and it is only my second time. I know she needs scissored to blend, I have been putting that off lol but other than that does she look ok to all you groomers? FrostFire was teaching me how to groom when I lived back in NC and did a great job at it, now I don't have anyone to critic my work so will you help lol!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

well what clip are you trying to do??? It's fine for a town & country style, though perhaps a little squared off for that... or it could be a good dutch style with a wide belly stripe...???

In any case, I can't comment on the placements of the lines unless I knew what you were trying to achieve!

::edit:: I re-read and see you 'needs scissored to blend' ?? Nope, if you're wanting to blend just skim with the clippers! Sure, tidy it up with scissors, but bulk it all in with clippers, including the blending... Clip along as per usual, and then skim off the body to blend fairly easily. Though I'm really confused as to the pattern now if you're intending to blend that! lol! Perhaps you're trying for a lamb style trim? In that case you can take ALLLL that shoulders and hips right off the same length as the body... but I won't go into detail incase you're trying for something else!

You need scissors to ROUND the edges in a town & country style though, but not to fully blend.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I have always said I dont like those banded styles....but OMG, she looks fabulous. If I saw her at a dog park or on a walk, I would stop and come over and compliment that groomer. It looks very nice and clean. Also its very unusual in this day and age to see that retro type of haircut. Kudos to you.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

The T&C was what I was going for lol, I guess I should have added that :doh:

Thank you P2P! I know I still need loads of practice, but I will get there lol.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Something like this.....


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

in which case, she's looking good! All I'd change was to round the corners off a bit and she'll be totally rockin it!! WELL DONE!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

YAY!!! Thanks FD!!!! Hopefully I will be able to meet more poodle people here on the Island there are 2 on the forum I am looking forward to meeting in person someday!


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

I personally like to keep it a bit tighter behind the elbows, but she looks great! Her rear leg is cut just a tiny bit farther back than I like (follow the line of the leg straight up onto the body), but that's just me being nit-picky. Honestly, she looks fabulous.


----------

